# dyeing a horses mane



## kcscott85

I dye Charlie's mane and tail his natural color (he's a chestnut) for shows because he lives outside 24/7 and it gets very sunbleached and dull looking. I personally wouldn't dye a horse's hair unnatural colors because there's no guarantee it would come out without doing a lot of dying to get it to the right shade, which could do a lot of damage. For fun colors, I would use the stuff that comes out after one wash.


----------



## DejaVu

I agree, I'm not sure what fun colors would do.

But, dye that matches the hair doesn't harm their hair anymore than it harms us. Like any chemical dye, after a lot of use, it's not the best, but as long as you keep everything conditioned and strong, it's not too bad.

I've dyed my geldings tail before to get rid of the bleached areas, and it was fine.
I just use the Shapleys show touch up now though. Washes out, and a lot healthier.


----------



## littleredridinghood

Ive put fun colors in my speed horses mane and it didn't do any damage as long as you condition it often


----------



## Nevreme

I would never put a human hair dye on a horse after seeing the damage it has done to my own hair.

I have, however, used Kool-Aid on one of the gray ponies at my barn and had no issues except a bit of stickiness. But that was only because we forgot to use shampoo when we washed it out. It's really cool though, because three weeks later his mane is still cotton candy pink


----------



## GreySorrel

When I start to consider dying my horses to fit into the "show crowd" then it is time to hang up the hat....enjoy your horse the way it is, sun fading and all...


----------



## bnayc

Oh trust me I would never do this to my boy! He's a bay anyways do you couldn't even tell.


----------



## BlueSpark

Cool aid is pretty harmless i hear. I like my bays the way they are though.


----------



## Ink

They make colorful mane and tail extensions for your horse now. You clip them in for the fun show day and then take them out when you get home. No permanent damage done.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

DejaVu said:


> I agree, I'm not sure what fun colors would do.
> 
> But, dye that matches the hair doesn't harm their hair anymore than it harms us. Like any chemical dye, after a lot of use, it's not the best, but as long as you keep everything conditioned and strong, it's not too bad.
> 
> I've dyed my geldings tail before to get rid of the bleached areas, and it was fine.
> I just use the Shapleys show touch up now though. Washes out, and a lot healthier.


I tried Shapleys on my mare's black tail on the orange sun-bleached parts, but I ended up washing it all out right away. It's basically spray paint and got all over my hands when I went to brush it later, AND it made her tail SOOO brittle and dry! I have dyed her tail in the past with over the counter people hair dye and it always made her tail really soft (I used semi permanent dye) but it was SUCH a pain to mess with . Especially since I own a buckskin who was trying to swat flies with her tail and managed to get the black hair dye on my face, arms, and her own beige colored BUTT in the process! :lol: now I just leave it sun bleached...oh well!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Nevreme said:


> I would never put a human hair dye on a horse after seeing the damage it has done to my own hair.


Depends on the dye...semi-permanent color coats the hair and then they normally include a serious conditioner with the package, my hair was actually always SUPER soft and silky after one of those treatments, and so was my horse's tail! 

But stay away from the permanent stuff, THAT stuff is stronger and CAN and will damage the hair. And of course if you're attempting to go lighter there has to be bleach involved which ALWAYS damages the hair as well.


----------



## bnayc

Oh wow where can u buy the extensions? They are neat.


----------



## Ink

Colorful Manes and Tails - Home here's the link to their website.

I keep seeing ads for them in the back of Horse & Rider lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ink said:


> Colorful Manes and Tails - Home here's the link to their website.
> 
> I keep seeing ads for them in the back of Horse & Rider lol.


 How fun!!


----------



## oh vair oh

You can also use Henna hair dye, it's 100% organic, all natural, and chemical free. It's a bit like mud.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

DejaVu said:


> But, dye that matches the hair doesn't harm their hair anymore than it harms us. .


What do you base this on? All our cosmetic products have to go through rigorous testing before they can be sold to us, and horses are very different creatures to humans. I'm sure the testing that confirms the safety of a product for humans doesn't cover equines.

Genuine question.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp

I disagree with Shropshirerosie

Almost all cosmetic products are tested on animals. And second, hair (no matter what animal) is all made out of the same substance, a protein called Keratin. It would have the same effects on a horse as a human as long as the horse isn't allergic to the product. 

But I do agree that using all-natural products would be best. I don't suggest using any bleach-based dyes.


----------



## bnayc

That's a pretty good price on the extensions! I think i might get some for my new mare!


----------



## BoldComic

If anyone wants to dye a mane or tail fun colors and know it's safe and will wash out after a while check out Wholesale Pet Supplies, Dog Grooming | PetEdge.com This is where I get dye for dogs (I'm a groomer and yes people want their dogs dyed). It's veg based and safe. It washes or fades out after a few weeks to a month but it's pretty fun. I've used it on my paint mini and my dogs.


----------



## Chiilaa

oh vair oh said:


> You can also use Henna hair dye, it's 100% organic, all natural, and chemical free. It's a bit like mud.


Sorry I had to laugh here. There is NOTHING on this planet that is "chemical free", since EVERYTHING is made of chemicals.


----------



## Nevreme

I think oh vair oh meant that henna is free of _synthetic_ chemicals. I'd never thought of using henna on animals, but I suppose it would work really well. I've used it on my own hair (before and after using more nasty chemical dyes) and it's done wonders for it. It can even be used as a conditioner when used sparingly.


----------



## BoldComic

Just ordered some colored extensions for my horse and my mom's. A little hokey yeah but it'll be fun for us on trail rides together. I just got 5 teal for mom and 2 orange with 3 lime for me. We'll stick to tail application only. Oh and I got a different color fiber optic light one for each of us for evening rides.


----------



## rascalboy

Hoofprints in the Sand: Shapleys spray is made from chalk. Of course it made her hair dry and brittle: you took all the moisture out. That's kind of what chalk is good at. Washing it off the same day doesn't do any harm. I've covered my mare in the white spray (paint pony lol) and never had any issues.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

rascalboy said:


> Hoofprints in the Sand: Shapleys spray is made from chalk. Of course it made her hair dry and brittle: you took all the moisture out. That's kind of what chalk is good at. Washing it off the same day doesn't do any harm. I've covered my mare in the white spray (paint pony lol) and never had any issues.


Oh yeah I have no doubt it's not really for leaving in for long periods of time, unless you want their hair to break apart. :wink: As far as I know, most just use it before a show to enhance color or cover up blemishes. I just thought I'd give it a go, but didn't like it. 

I'm done dying my mare's tail though, it's more trouble than it was worth....now I'm trying this shampoo out, although not really seeing any less of the sun bleached orange so who knows how well it even works:


----------



## BreakThrough209x

Nevreme said:


> I would never put a human hair dye on a horse after seeing the damage it has done to my own hair.
> 
> I have, however, used Kool-Aid on one of the gray ponies at my barn and had no issues except a bit of stickiness. But that was only because we forgot to use shampoo when we washed it out. It's really cool though, because three weeks later his mane is still cotton candy pink


Hey I was wondering how you dyed it with Kool-Aid? I need to start finding ways to dye my horses mane and tail for parades, I've been using that spray on color you use on your hair for like Halloween, only problem is with the wind where I live you wind up dying the rest of the horse too! Hahaha


----------



## bnayc

You just get the koolaid packets, add water, and apply. Use less water for a darker color. We used to do this to our dogs


----------



## lilkitty90

boldcomic i just wanted to assure you that those mane and tail extensions are AWESOME!! i went on a long long easter ride and thought that i may end up loosing those extensions from my girl swishing at flies and shaking her head, but nope. even through the mud they stayed in


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

omg those are SO fun!! I'm already dreaming of Halloween ideas!! ;-) Those would have worked wonderfully for my friend and I who dressed our horses up as My Little Ponies one year! (Sandie was Applejack)


----------



## BoldComic

@lilkitty90 : Those look great in your horses tail. I'm glad you posted because that was my only worry. I didn't want them falling out along the trail. Especially since I got my mom a red on for her horse to wear. She kicks and if the red hair falls out it kind of defeats the purpose. Can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah the only thing you need to do is when you clip them in, lightly tug on them to make sure they are snug, and they lasted us our 3 hour ride.


----------

